Ask HN: Do you read book reviews? What do you look for in a good one? - webmaven
======
gshdg
The biggest mistake non-professional book reviewers make is summarizing a book
instead of reviewing it.

A good book review is not a summary. It’s a discussion of what is good and bad
about the book. (Just as a good product review is not a description of the
product and its features. It’s an assessment of in what ways the product
succeeded or failed at achieving the user’s goals.)

A good book review should leave the reader with a clear sense of who will and
won’t enjoy (in the case of fiction) or get value from (in the case of non-
fiction) the book in question.

